# Kentucky support groups?



## shyone23 (Apr 30, 2005)

I know im not the only one in thestate with this disorder. There has to be something at a hospital or somewhere. Anything close to Louisville would be cool




:thanks


----------



## DebbieLW (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi shyrone,
I live in Frankfort, Kentucky. I'd love to get together with others like me. I can't travel too far because I just moved out away from my husband & live on my own now. I have to be careful wth money now.

I wish their were others who lived in Frankfort or near that area with this disorder, I could meet & be friends with.

If anyone is interested, please reply. 

Debbie


----------

